# snowboarding near north east Ohio



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

7 springs in PA? decent mtn. not sure how far from you tho.


----------



## mal67 (Sep 1, 2008)

There is Boston Mills and Brandy Wine which only has about 400 vertical feet. It's a tiny place thats pretty close, it's near Hudson. Then there is Holiday Valley (about 900 vertical feet) in Western NY, as well as Peek n Peak (700 vertical feet). The Peek is closer and is about 30 minutes east/northeast of Erie, PA. Peek n Peak tends to be A LOT less crowded then Holiday Valley, but it has fewer trails.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I was also going to suggest Seven Springs area in PA. Haven't been there, but it might be the best bang for your buck.


----------



## mal67 (Sep 1, 2008)

7 Springs is ok and is a lot farther then 3 hours. I would say go to Holiday Valley. From Cleveland it's about 3 hours and Peek n Peak is about 2 hours. I think you can either rent equipment and gear from Holiday Valley itself or go into Ellicottville and see what they have. I know at Peek n Peak you can rent pants and all of that stuff there in addition to the snowboard rental.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

ive been to both seven springs and holiday valley. if u like lots of little baby trails and crappy rails go to holiday valley. 7 springs have steeper trailer, more double black diamands, and the terrain park is 10 timese better than the one at holiday valley.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

it is about 2hours from me


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Skier275 said:


> ive been to both seven springs and holiday valley. if u like lots of little baby trails and crappy rails go to holiday valley. 7 springs have steeper trailer, more double black diamands, and the terrain park is 10 timese better than the one at holiday valley.


I disagree, with this skier's only post on a snowboarding forum. Seven Springs does have a Superpipe though. 
More on HV's parks: Holiday Valley 4278 Terrain Parks


----------

